
Facebook CEO suing hundreds over Kauai land - itg
http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/34289685/facebook-ceo-suing-hundreds-over-kauai-land
======
micah94
Seems like a very aggressive move. Do these people even care or is he doing
this to flush them out? This story deserves more than a blurb of an article.

~~~
SallySwanSmith
> A contested case could potentially cost land owners more than $200,000,
> though Shultz says Zuckerberg has no intention of contesting any co-owner
> who can prove their interest in any of the land parcels.

Sounds like he just wants to ensure he doesn't build on any contested land.

------
awinter-py
clearly he hasn't seen The Descendants

------
kapauldo
He is an as*hole.

